# How do you buy from Yobokies?



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry if this has been covered before, I searched but coundn't find an answer. I see Yobokies Photobucket website album ( http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/yobokies/?start=all ), with photos of watches and things.

But how do you actually buy one? Are the modded watches he shows brand new? Does he have another website where you can order? Thanks...


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

You can PM him here in WUS and also send him an email directly.
[email protected]


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

nhoJ said:


> You can PM him here in WUS and also send him an email directly.
> [email protected]


Thanks!


----------



## sierra 18 (Nov 8, 2006)

Harold (Yobokies, or Seikoboy speled backwards) is a very, very nice man and a pleasure to do business with. He knows how to do business (very fast, answers questions, not a stickler over little things). I would definately get another modded Seiko from him, and as to that, I have seen very nice mods on this forum from other modders (V8, Noah) as well, so some real choice there too.

C


----------



## flareslove (Dec 23, 2009)

i bought a skx007 with sapphire and super oyster installed off him 2 weeks ago. Perfect work :-!

He had the work done and shipped it the very day my paypal funds cleared for him.

I recommend him very much.


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

flareslove said:


> i bought a skx007 with sapphire and super oyster installed off him 2 weeks ago. Perfect work :-!
> 
> He had the work done and shipped it the very day my paypal funds cleared for him.
> 
> I recommend him very much.


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A quickie Q:
I have a Monster that was modded about 4-5 years ago by Mr. Bill Yao. At that time, I had to send in my own Monster to be be modded. The whole work - including the sapphire and sand blasting - ended up costing about 360+ shipping, effectively making my Monster about a $500 watch overnight. DOH!

Does Harold work the same way? Or does he have them already modded - as shown on photobucket - such that one could tell him which model one wants to buy?
Is it cheaper to send one's own - assuming one already has the necessary model of watch to fit his specs?

Yeah, I could ask Harold all this, but I'd thought I might benefit from those who've ventured before me, and could give me a neat summary.
Thanx in advance.


----------



## greywolf (Apr 8, 2009)

flareslove said:


> i bought a skx007 with sapphire and super oyster installed off him 2 weeks ago. Perfect work :-!
> 
> He had the work done and shipped it the very day my paypal funds cleared for him.
> 
> I recommend him very much.


 do you have a picture of that?
I've never seen the pictures of what Harold's addition of the domed sapphire looks like, particularly what the point where the bezel and the crystal meet.

I saw a pic of someone's somewhere that left a sizable gap between those two components, another pic they looked tight with each other.

pics please?

GW:thanks


----------



## rcook55 (Oct 7, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> A quickie Q:
> I have a Monster that was modded about 4-5 years ago by Mr. Bill Yao. At that time, I had to send in my own Monster to be be modded. The whole work - including the sapphire and sand blasting - ended up costing about 360+ shipping, effectively making my Monster about a $500 watch overnight. DOH!
> 
> Does Harold work the same way? Or does he have them already modded - as shown on photobucket - such that one could tell him which model one wants to buy?
> ...


Harold is pretty much WYSIWYG, if it's on his photobucket that is at least one way he can make it. Basically its build to order, I saw a watch I liked but wanted a sapphire instead of hardlex and it was easy as asking. The best thing I can tell you is ask him, if he can do it he'll let you know.


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm in the process of buying a Sinn 656 style Seiko Military mod ( a Sinnitary???) from him now. He's very fast to answer questions, and I've never heard a single bad thing about him (which puts him way ahead of any major luxury watch brand and their ADs...)


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

rcook55 said:


> Harold is pretty much WYSIWYG, if it's on his photobucket that is at least one way he can make it. Basically its build to order, I saw a watch I liked but wanted a sapphire instead of hardlex and it was easy as asking. The best thing I can tell you is ask him, if he can do it he'll let you know.


WYSIWYG? :-s


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

W123 said:


> WYSIWYG? :-s


"What You See Is What You Get" would be my guess.


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Excellent I was wondering how to get hold of Yobokies for the anvil bracelet...I like others could not find any way to get hold of him? Thanks Guys!! turboharm


----------



## Endriu1981 (Oct 21, 2015)

TurboHarm said:


> Excellent I was wondering how to get hold of Yobokies for the anvil bracelet...I like others could not find any way to get hold of him? Thanks Guys!! turboharm


Hi All,
so I can still directly contact him?
Thanks
Andrea


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> A quickie Q:
> I have a Monster that was modded about 4-5 years ago by Mr. Bill Yao. At that time, I had to send in my own Monster to be be modded. The whole work - including the sapphire and sand blasting - ended up costing about 360+ shipping, effectively making my* Monster about a $500 watch overnight*. DOH!
> 
> Does Harold work the same way? Or does he have them already modded - as shown on photobucket - such that one could tell him which model one wants to buy?
> ...


Lol, if you still have it you might be able to recoup the cost


----------

